# Dang Piggy



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June was stressed yesterday, due to some area thunderstorms. She snapped at Ranger, and he snapped back at her in defense. Making a very small puncher on the inside of her ear. Didn't look like much damage, so I just cleaned it.
I get up this morning to a very swollen ear, good amount of puss on the inside, and it has a strong smell. I again clean the ear, but decide I would rather not wait till Monday for her to see the vet.
She's at the ER vet right now. They will sedate her, drain and flush the ear. 
I'm waiting on them to call, so I can pick her up. 
The second picture is where I cleaned the drainage away from the wound.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Piggys home.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Boy, that was a lot of swelling for just overnight. You might say that Ranger has a dirty mouth.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yikes, poor girl. Is it hematoma?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought it might be a hematoma, but the vet said it wasn't. Not much drained from it, the tissue is inflamed. They flushed it out, and debried it.
After she was sedated, they could see it was a 1 inch rip on the inside. 
She's none to happy with the cone of shame, or the way codeine made her feel.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Boy, that was a lot of swelling for just overnight. You might say that Ranger has a dirty mouth.


Good thing I had his teeth clean. 😉
Vet said a dog bite in a area that stays moist like ears, breeds bacteria quickly. 
I was very surprised, when I saw her ear this morning. 


I doubt she learned any lesson from the experience. Well other than Ranger will stop, as soon as he can get away from her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Piggy's ear keeps improving. 
The swelling has went down a lot, and no longer has rotten cheese smell.

We have storms forecasted all weekend, so I'll keep her separated from the other dogs over the weekend. Would rather not have a repeat performance.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

TR, I actually was just getting on specifically to see if you had an update on the ear and see that you did yesterday. Glad to hear it is getting better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Other than taking her meds, I just have to keep her from scratching it, or shaking her head to much.
Cone at night solves the scratching it, but may have to wrap her ear to her head. 
I'm hoping not, because it getting air helps it heal.


----------

